# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مجموعة كتب جديدة حديثة الإصدار

## أحمد المنصور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 مجموعة كتب جديدة حديثة الإصدار عند دار التدمرية..
اسم الكتاب                       	المؤلف                              	دار النشر
شرح التسهيل المسمى تمهيد القواعد بشرح تسهيل الفوائد 11/1 محب الدين يوسف  دار السلام
اتحاف المحبين بترتيب رياض الصالحين للنووي	محمد نعيم ساعي	دار السلام
الموسوعة القرانية المتخصصة	محمد زقزوق	وزارة الاوقاف
موسوعة اعلام الفكر الاسلامي  	محمد زقزوق	وزارة الاوقاف
موسوعة علوم الحديث الشريف	محمد زقزوق	وزارة الاوقاف
تصحيح الفصيح وشرحه	ابن درستويه	وزارة الاوقاف
انباء الغمر بانباء العمر   4/1	ابن حجر العسقلاني	وزارة الاوقاف
حوادث الدهور في مدى الايام والشهور  ج1	ابن تغري	وزارة الاوقاف
ينابيع الاحكام في معرفة الحلال والحرام  ج1	الاسفرايني	وزارة الاوقاف
حقائق الاسلام في مواجهة شبهات المشككين	محمد زقزوق	وزارة الاوقاف
الامام عبدالرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني حياته واثاره        أ حمد الاسدي     الرضوان/مصر
فقه البيع والاستيثاق والتطبيق المعاصر	علي السالوس	دار الثقافة/ قطر
الحد الفاصل بين الحق والباطل	ربيع هادي المدخلي	دار الاثار/ مصر
الرد على القرضاوي والجديع	عبدالله موسى	الاثرية/ مصر
حوار عن بعد حول حقوق الانسان في الاسلام	عبدالله بن بيه	العبيكان
تهذيب كتاب العلم لابن قتيبة الدينوري	عبدالله الحمراني	دار الاثار
تهذيب كتاب الزهد لابن قتيبة الدينوري	عبدالله الحمراني	دار الاثار

أسأل الله لي ولكم العلم النافع،،،ولكم تحياتي.

----------


## أبو الفداء المصري

ينابيع الاحكام في معرفة الحلال والحرام ج1 الاسفرايني وزارة الاوقاف
هل طبع الكتاب كاملا ، وهل يوجد في مصر ، أرجوا توضيح بيانات الكتاب - 
دار النشر ، وأماكن تواجد الكتاب ، ومحققه إلى غير ذلك 
أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
وعسى أن تتحفنا بكل جديد علمت به

----------


## الرايه

آيات آل البيت في القران الكريم
الدلالات والهدايات
(رسالة جامعية)
تأليف
منصور بن حمد العيدي
مجلد – 553 صفحة
الناشر / دار الهجرة – موقع الدرر السنية



الدلالات عند الأصوليين
(دراسة مقارنة)
تأليف
عبدالله بن صالح العبيد
مجلد – 192 صفحة
الناشر / دار البشائر الإسلامية



مواقف اجتماعية من حياة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن السعدي
إعداد وتأليف
محمد بن عبدالرحمن السعدي
مساعد بن عبدالله السعدي
غلاف متوسط الحجم – 221صفحة
الناشر / دار الميمان

----------


## مجدي فياض

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الرايه

صدرت الطبعة الثانية
إجازات القرّاء
إعداد
د.محمد بن فوزان العمر
الاستاذ بكلية المعلمين بالرياض
كتيب في 69 صفحة
دار العاصمة

----------


## الرايه

استمتع بحياتك

فنون التعامل مع الناس في ظل السيرة النبوية
حصيلة بحوث و دورات و ذكريات أكثر من عشرين سنة


د.محمد بن عبدالرحمن العريفي
ص.ب (151597) الرياض (11775)
arefe5@yahoo.com

دار الحميد للنشر والتوزيع
400 صفحة
22 ريال

----------


## الرايه

مدخل لتفسير التحرير والتنوير
للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد 
صدر هذا الكتاب عن دار ابن خزيمة بالرياض في 145 صفحة من القطع العادي ،
وطبعته الأولى هذه بتاريخ 1428هـ .
وللمؤلف حفظه الله عناية بتفسير التحرير والتنوير ،
فقد سبق أن أصدر كتاب (أغراض السور عند ابن عاشور) ،
وله كتاب تحت الطباعة بعنوان (التقريب لتفسير التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور) في ألف صفحة 
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=9280

----------


## الرايه

التكميل
 على الإكليل
 في وصف الرحلة والمقروءات
على العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل
(للعام 1427 - 1428هـ)

تأليف
د.وليد بن عبدالله المنيس

دار البشائر الاسلامية
مجلد لطيف - 246صفحة
الطبعة الأولى 1428هـ




شرح أحاديث الصيام من بلوغ المرام
تأليف
د.ناصر العبودي
أستاذ مشارك بقسم السنة كلية أصول الدين بالرياض

مجلد لطيف
دار ابن الجوزي

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم هذه الجهود

----------


## الرايه

ضمن سلسة مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين
 (95)
فوائد التقوى
من القران الكريم
كتيب - غلاف - في 32صفحة
انتهى من كتابتها 1393هـ

(96)
التعليق 
على رسالة حقيقة الصيام لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية

وكتاب الصيام من الفروع لابن مفلح
ومسائل مختارة من كتاب الصيام من الفروع

غلاف - 405صفحة


عن دار المحدث بالرياض
ضمن سلسلة الآثار العلمية
للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد
(5)
أسباب
مغفرة الذنوب

اعتنى به
سعد بن محمد القحطاني
كتيب - 15 صفحة


(6)
البدر التمام
في بيان حكم بعض ما ورد في فضل رمضان
كتيب - 50 صفحة


القواعد الحسان
من كلام شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية

تاليف 
د.محمد بن عبدالعزيز المسند
مدرس بكلية المعلمين بالرياض
الرياض 11457
ص ب 29459
هـ ف 2390210
malmosened@gawab.com

دار العاصمة

مجلد-272 صفحة

وقد قسم القواعد الى:
قواعد عقدية
قواعد تفسيرية
قواعد حديثية
قواعد لغوية
قواعد اصولية
قواعد فقهية
قواعد عامة

وذكر المؤلف ان منهجه في الجمع : 
أن يذكر القاعدة أولا ثم مثالا عليها من كلام الشيخ بنصه أو بالمعنى يبين سبب إيرادها.

وذكر المؤلف في المقدمة أنه قرأ جُل كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المطبوعة إبّان تحضيره لرسالة الدكتوراه في اختيارات الشيخ في التفسير.

----------


## الرايه

الاتقان في علوم القران 
للسيوطي 

محققا في سبعة مجلدات 

طباعة مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف .

وسعره 89 ريالا في منافذ البيع بالمجمع

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: كتاب : كيف نفهم التيسير ؟ وقفات مع كتاب " افعل ولا حرج " 
للأخ الفاضل الشيخ / فهد أباحسين . 
وقدّم له الشيخ صالح الفوزان 
والشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي 
والشيخ عبدالله السعد 
قال الشيخ صالح في مقدمته : ( إن التيسير فيما شرعه الله وبينه رسول الله ، لا باتباع الأقوال المخالفة لهدي الكتاب والسنة .. والمؤمل من الشيخ سلمان أن يرجع إلى الصواب ؛ لأن قصده - إن شاء الله - إصابة الحق ) . 
وقال الشيخ عبدالعزيز : ( ولقد أجاد الشيخ فهد وأفاد في هذا الحوار العلمي مع الشيخ الدكتور سلمان ، فينبغي للدكتور سلمان تأمل هذه الوقفات ، والأخذ بأحسنها ؛ كما قال تعالى : " الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه .. " ) . 
وأما الشيخ السعد فقد أسهب في مقدمته في نقض منهج التيسير غير الشرعي ، وأحال على كتاب الأخ عبدالله الطويل " منهج التيسير المعاصر .. " وقال عنه : ( وهو كتاب قيم جدًا ، ونفيس في بابه ، وقد أفاض في الكلام على هذه القضايا والمسائل ) .   

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الكتاب الثاني : ( تنبيهات في الحج على الكتابة المسماة " افعل ولا حرج " )  للشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد - وفقه الله - .

منقول من مشاركة للشيخ الخراشي في الساحات

----------


## الرايه

شرح العقيدة الواسطية
من تقريرات الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم ال الشيخ
(ت:1389هـ)


كتبها 
الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم
(ت:1421هـ)

أخرجها وأعدها للطبع
د.عبدالمحسن بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم
إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي الشريف
والقاضي بمحكمة المدينة النبوية


مجلد لطيف
دون ذكر للناشر
279صفحة

وذكر الشيخ عبدالمحسن ان والده الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن قرأ الواسطية على الشيخ محمد بن ابراهيم ثمان مرات
 يقيد شرحه كاملا في كل مرة من عام 1367هـ.

فتكررت كتابته لهذا الشرح ثمان مرات ، يكتبه في حينه بلفظه وحروفه من فيه ، لما وهبه الله من سرعة الكتابة.

ووذكر الشيخ عبدالمحسن: أن لوالده تعليقات وضعها في الحاشية صدّرها بقوله ((قلت)) أثبتها في مواضعها.

----------


## الرايه

المسائل العقدية
التي حكى فيها ابن تيمية الإجماع
جمعاً ودراسةإعداد
خالد بن سعود الجعيد
علي بن جابر العلياني
ناصر بن حمدان الجهني

إشراف
د.عبد الله الدميجي
استاذ العقيدة بجامعة ام القرى

مجلد واحد
في994 صفحة

أصل الكتاب ثلاث رسائل ماجستير من جامعة ام القرى عام 1422هـ
تقدير ممتاز

دار الهدي النبوي - مصر
دار الفضيلة - السعودية




دور أهل الذمة
في 
إقصاء الشريعة الإسلامية

إعداد
ماجد بن صالح المضيان

إشراف وتقديم
د.عبد الله الدميجي
استاذ العقيدة بجامعة ام القرى

تقديم
د.عبدالرحمن المحمود
استاذ العقيدة بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية

مجلد واحد في 567 صفحة 
أصل الكتاب رسالة ماجستير من جامعة ام القرى تقدير ممتاز

دار الهدي النبوي - مصر
دار الفضيلة - السعودية

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> شرح العقيدة الواسطية
> أخرجها وأعدها للطبع
> د.عبدالمحسن بن عبدالرحمن بن قاسم
> 
> .


عبدالمحسن بن محمد بن عبدالرحمن

----------


## الرايه

روائع القصص الإسلامي
د.عمر بن سليمان الأشقر

مجلد واحد 
 415 صفحة
دار النفائس

----------


## ماهر الفحل

النكت الوفية بما في شرح الألفية للبقاعي 
بتحقيق العبد الفقير ، في مجلدين فاخرين ورق أصفر
نزل في مكتبة الرشد ، يباع بـ 60ريالاً
على أني لم أر الكتاب بعد إنما هو وصف الأخوة 
نسأل الله السلامة لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## الرايه

موقف الإمام الذهبي من الدولة العبيدية
نسباً ومعتقداً
تأليف
د.سعد بن موسى الموسى
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بجامعة أم القرى
مكة المكرمة ص.ب (14011)
كتيب صغير في 56 صفحة
دار القاسم للنشر 

يقول في مقدمة الرسالة

الامام الذهبي امام واسع الثقافة برع في علوم عديدة منها الحديث والسيرة والتاريخ ، وله في التاريخ كتب هامة لا يستغني عنها باحث في التاريخ ، وله وقفات عند حوادث التاريخ ، ومنها الدولة العبيدية حيث تعرض لها في كتبه من نواحي متعددة ، واخترت من هذه الجوانب النسب والمعتقد.
واستخلصت هذا البحث من كتب الذهبي مثل:
تاريخ الإسلام
و سير أعلام النبلاء
و دول الإسلام
و العبر في خبر من غبر

وهذا عرض مفصل لأقواله واحكامه من خلال هذه الكتب الرصينة ، وقد حاولت تتبع أقواله وأحكامه حول هذه الدولة نسبا ومعتقداً ، ولعلي أستطيع إعطاء صورة عن نظرته رحمه الله لهذه الدولة والله الموفق.

----------


## الرايه

صدر حديثاً 
للشيخ محمد الحمد

موسوعة الرحلات العربية والمعربة
المخطوطة والمطبوعة

----------


## الرايه

> صدر حديثاً 
> للشيخ محمد الحمد
> موسوعة الرحلات العربية والمعربة
> المخطوطة والمطبوعة


مؤلف الكتاب
هو محمد بن سعود الحمد
رئيس تحرير مجلة (رحّال)
من مواليد الرياض 1391هـ

عنوانه
ص.ب (390137)
الرياض (11365)
m-binsaud@mothkafonbelahodod.com


وكنت ظننته الشيخ د.محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد

----------


## الرايه

الكنز الثمين
في
سؤالات ابن سُنَيد
لابن عثيمين

إعداد
فهد بن عبدالله السنيد

دار التدمرية
مجلد
182صفحة

يقول في مقدمته
((هذه أسئلة كنت قد وجهتها لشيخنا  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى عبر الهاتف ابتداء من عام 1410هـ وحتى عام 1421هـ وبلغت الاسئلة 777سؤالاً وقد رتبتها على ابواب الفقه وخرجت ماورد فيها من أحاديث وآثار))

----------


## مهند المعتبي

[quote=الرايه;66635]


وكنت ظننته الشيخ د.محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد[/size][/center]

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ( الراية ) ..
الشيخ محمد الحمد ـ وفقه الله ـ ليس دكتوراً !

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.


> الشيخ محمد الحمد ـ وفقه الله ـ ليس دكتوراً !


http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=9458

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

من الجديد: البيان في الفرق بين الصحيح والتصحيح، دراسة في مصطلح الحديث.
تأليف: عبد الحفيظ قطاش.
غلاف، (126) صفحة.
ط. دار الكتب العلمية.
(8) ريالات.

نبذة عن الكتاب:
*  ذكر في الخاتمة ص113 أهم النتائج:
أ*) التفريق بين الحديث الصحيح، وبين تصحيح المصححين، الذي يخضع للبحث والنظر و..
ب*) التفريق بين تصحيح المتقدمين، وتصحيح المتأخرين.
ت*) مصطلح الحديث يدور بين آليات متفق عليها، وآليات مختلف فيها؛ مما يستدعي البحث والجدية في فهم المزيد من هذه الآليات ......

التفاصيل والنبذة مأخوذة من هنا:
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...w_books&page=5

----------


## مهند المعتبي

[QUOTE=مهند المعتبي;66638]


> الشيخ محمد الحمد ـ وفقه الله ـ ليس دكتوراً !


عفواً : أُنسيت أن الشيخ أخذها في آخر الصيف من السودان !

----------


## مهند المعتبي

بارك الله فيك أخي / محمد بن عبد الله ....

الآن رأيتُ رابط ، بعد أن كتبتُ !

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الرايه

سلسلة الرسائل الجامعية (47)

التعامل مع غير المسلمين
أصول معاملتهم - واستعمالهم
دراسة فقهية

أ.د.عبدالله بن ابراهيم الطريقي
الاستاذ بالمعهد العالي للقضاء
بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية

أصل الكتاب كما في المقدمة صفحة 5 (رسالة دكتوراه) تقدم بها المؤلف الى المعهد العالي للقضاء في عام 1406هـ
ونال بها شهادة الدكتوراه مع مرتبة الشرف الأولى.
وقد قام بتنقيحها وتهذيبها.

عنوان المؤلف
ص.ب (86147)
الرياض (11622)

الناشر 
دار الفضيلة
دار الهدي النبوي

مجلد واحد 
444صفحة

----------


## الرايه

معرفة مدار الإسناد وبيان مكانته
في علم علل الحديث
تأليف
محمد مجير الخطيب الحسني
تقديم
أ.د. نور الدين عتر
الشيخ محمد عوّامة
أ.د.محمد عجاج الخطيب الحسني
السيد بديع اللحام

دار الميمان للنشر والتوزيع
مجلدين
60 ريال


أحكام لزوم العقد
د.عبدالرحمن بن عثمان الجلعود
الاستاذ المشارك بقسم الثقافة الاسلامية
كلية التربية - جامعة الملك سعود
كنوز إشبيليا
مجلد واحد في 457صفحة
17 ريال

(أصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بالجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة المنورة عام 1428هـ)

لجنة المناقشة:
د.محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد ...مقرراً
د.عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبدالمنعم ... مناقشاً
أ.د.فيحان بن شالي المطيري ... مناقشاً

----------


## الرايه

فتح العلي الحميد
في شرح كتاب مفيد المستفيد
في كفر تارك التوحيد
للامام المجد محمد بن عبدالوهاب
شرح وتحقيق
أبي يوسف مدحت بن الحسن آل فراج
ص.ب(7612) الرياض(11472)
abo_yosef2003@hotmail.com

دار الأخيار للنشر والتوزيع
السعودية - الرياض
هاتف:2087702

مجلد واحد
561 صفحة

----------


## الرايه

شرح قصيدة الامام الشاطبي (في القراءات) 

للسيوطي
تحقيق
د.محمد فوزان العمر
د.عبدالله الشثري

مجلد واحد

دار العاصمة - الرياض



دليل المكتبة العقدية
معجم موضوعي للكتب والرسائل والبحوث في العقيدة
إعداد
محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد الشايع
ص.ب(4619)
الرياض (11412)
مجلد واحد
702صفحة

دار زدني للنشر والتوزيع
darzidni@gmail.com


الإبداع العلمي 
دراسه تأصيليه 
تكشف اسس التفوق في مجال العلم 
ومقوماته و وسائله وتحصيله
تأليف
 د. أحمد بن علي القرني
عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
dr.ahmadalqarni@gmail.com

دار عالم الفوائد للنشر والتويع 
غلاف - 201صفحة

يقول المؤلف في مقدمته صفحة 12
وقد ارتأيت ان يكون ترتيب الكتاب على النسق التالي:
الفصل الاول: مفهوم الابداع
الفصل الثاني: حقيقة الانسان المبدع
الفصل الثالث: انواع الابداع
الفصل الرابع: اقسام الابداع
الفصل الخامس: اسس الابداع العلمي
الفصل السادس: مقومات الابداع العلمي
الفصل السابع : حوافز الابداع العلمي
الفصل الثامن : عوائق الابداع العلمي
الفصل التاسع: انحراف الابداع العلمي عن مساره الصحيح
الفصل العاشر : نجوم مضيئة في سماء الابداع العلمي
الخاتمة وأهم النتائج

وللمؤلف دروس صوتية بعنوان الابداع العلمي
هنا
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=1252

مقترحات دعوية للمستشفيات
تاليف
فهد بن سعد أباحسين

غلاف 39صفحة
دار المحدِّث
أصل الكتاب محاضرة القيت في إحدى المؤتمرات الطبية في مركز سعود البابطين بحي الصحافة بالرياض

----------


## المحرر

> الإبداع العلمي 
> دراسه تأصيليه 
> تكشف اسس التفوق في مجال العلم 
> ومقوماته و وسائله وتحصيله
> تأليف
> د. أحمد بن علي القرني
> عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
> dr.ahmadalqarni@gmail.com 
> دار عالم الفوائد للنشر والتويع 
> ...


أخي الشيخ الفاضل :
أين أجد هذا الكتاب في الرياض ؟

----------


## الرايه

> أخي الشيخ الفاضل :
> أين أجد هذا الكتاب في الرياض ؟


اتصلت بالناشر
وذكر أنه موجود في التدمرية ودار اطلس ودار الثبات وبلنسية

----------


## المحرر

> اتصلت بالناشر
> وذكر أنه موجود في التدمرية ودار اطلس ودار الثبات وبلنسية


نعم .. اشتريته من التدمرية .

----------


## ابو نور السلفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## الرايه

صدرت عن دار التوحيد للنشر بالرياض
مجموعة إصدارات 

للدكتور موفق بن عبدالله بن عبدالقادر
جامعة أم القرى - مكة المكرمة

[ 1 ] البيان والتعريف بسرقة الحديث النبوي الشريف

[ 2 ] علم الأثبات ومعاجم الشيوخ والمشيخات وفن كتابة التراجم

[ 3 ]  منهج البحث العلمي وكتابة الرسائل الجامعية

----------


## ابو سعد الصعيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكوووووووووووو  وور وما قصرت 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الرايه

شفاء العليل
 في مسائل القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل

للإمام ابن قيم الجوزية

تحقيق وَ دراسة
د. أحمد بن صالح بن علي الصَّمعَاني
(من أول الكتاب الى نهاية الباب العشرين)
وَ د.علي بن محمد بن عبدالله العجلان
(من الباب الحادي والعشرين الى نهاية الكتاب)

(أصل التحقيق رسالة دكتوراه من جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض)

تقديم 
معالي الشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ
وزير الشؤون الاسلامية و الاوقاف والدعوة والارشاد

ثلاثة مجلدات
دار الصميعي للنشر والتوزيع - الرياض

مستدرك التعليل على "إرواء الغليل"
((دراسة حديثية تعنى ببيان الأحاديث التي صُححت في "الإرواء" وأعلّها الائمة المتقدمون مع شرح تلك العلل))

(العبادات)

تأليف 
د.أحمد بن محمد الخليل
دار ابن الجوزي 
مجلد واحد / 488 صفحة
يقول المؤلف صفحة 17
[منهجي في الكتاب:
قرأت كتاب "الإرواء" بتأني ، واستخرجت الأحاديث المرفوعة التي صححها العلاّمة الألباني رحمه الله وضعّفها الأئمة الحفاظ ، ثم ذِكر علل هذه الأحاديث ، وشرحتُها مبينا أسباب تضعيف الأئمة للحديث.
وقد أخرجت في هذا المجلد أحاديث العبادات ، وسيتبعه -إن شاء الله- المعاملات ]
وختم المؤلف مقدمته بشكره لمن ساعده في خروج الكتاب وخص منهم د.عمر بن عبدالله المقبل

عنوان المؤلف كما جاء في خاتمة التقديم

د.أحمد بن محمد الخليل
القصيم - عنيزة
فاكس063622774
جوال 0505139079
البريد:ahmed@alkhlil.com

الجامع لخطب عرفه
لسماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ
مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية
من عام 1402هـ الى عام 1411هـ

اعتنى بها
بدر الوهيبي
الباحث الشرعي في مكتب سماحة المفتي

مجلد واحد
مدار الوطن للنشر والتوزيع

وبل الغمامه شرح عمدة ابن قدامه
(الشرح الى الجنائز)
شرح أ.د. عبدالله الطيار
استاذ الدراسات العليا بجامعة القصيم

مجلد واحد
مدار الوطن للنشر والتوزيع

----------


## الدكتور ماجد الشيحاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## أحمد المنصور

مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
(52) مجلد
تحقيق/ شعيب الأرناؤوط وعادل مرشد
مؤسسة الرسالة للنشر والتوزيع/بيروت
يباع بــ 1300 ريال

----------


## الرايه

الاعتصام
لأبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن موسى الشاطبي

تحقيق ودراسة

د.محمد بن عبد الرحمن الشقير
د.سعد بن عبدالله الحميّد
د.هشام بن إسماعيل الصيني

3 مجلدات - 85ريال

دار ابن الجوزي للنشر و التوزيع


منحة العلام شرح بلوغ المرام
للشيخ عبدالله الفوزان
الجزء الخامس
الصيام - الحج
دار ابن الجوزي للنشر و التوزيع

----------


## مازن الخضيري

صدرت طبعة جديدة من كتاب المدخل المفصل الى فقه الامام احمد بن حنبل- بكر ابو زيد - دار العاصمة
مجلدين يباع في التدمرية

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

جزاكم الله خيرا.
وللتنبيه فإن مسند أحمد طبعة الرسالة أضيف لها مجلدان جديدان في الفهارس الموضوعية، والبقية تصوير عن الأولى- كما أُخبرت.

ومن الجديد: المجموعة الكاملة لأعمال وليد الأعظمي العراقي رحمه الله، 8ج، دار القلم في دمشق.
وفيض الملك الوهاب المتعالي في أنباء القرن الثاني عشر والتالي: لعبد الستار الدهلوي، 3ج، تحقيق: عبد الملك بن دهيش، وهو كتاب مهم جدا في التراجم المتأخرة.

----------


## مازن الخضيري

صدر كتاب رسائل ومسائل في الفقة تأليف عبدالرحمن النفيسة في 8 مجلدات من اصدارات مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة

----------


## الرايه

آداب الدعاء المسمى أدب المُرتعى في علم الدعاء  
ليوسف بن حسن بن عبدالهادي المقدسي الحنبلي ت 909ه
ـ تحقيق محمد خلوف العبدالله
 (مجلد 346 صفحة ) ط. دار النوادر في دمشق
 (32ريالا) 
  تنبيه : لقد خطّأَ المحققُ بعضَ المعاصرين الذين سموا الكتاب ب آداب الدعاء أو أدب الدعاء ، وذكر أن مؤلفه سماه في ظهر النسخة ( في المقدمة ) وفي فهرسة كتبه ب ( أدب المرتعى في علم الدعاء ) ومع ذلك جعل المحقق اسم الكتاب كما ورد أعلاه !! 
ولفظة أدب الدعاء جاءت بارزة بخط كبير .


موطأ الإمام مالك وإعتماد البخاري ومسلم على نسخ مكتوبة منه في الصحيحين
  تأليف  د. محمد سعيد بن محمد حسن البخاري
 (غلاف 97 صفحة ) ط. المكتبة المكية في مكة 
(13 ريالا)


شرح كتاب الشهاب في الحكم والمواعظ والآداب للقضاعي
 تأليف : عبدالقادر بن بدران الدُّومي الحنبلي  ت 1346هـ
 تحقيق : نور الدين طالب
 (مجلد 698 صفحة ) ب (45ريالا) 
   وقد تضمن 915 حديثاً من  جوامع الكلم ،وشرح ابن بدران شرح مختصر 

توثيق السنة النبوية وعناية السلف بها ــ ملامح عن المنهج ودلائله ومظاهره وأثره 
 د. عبدالله بن ضيف الله الرحيلي 
(غلاف 170 صفحة) ب 10 ريالات .

 صفوة المُلَح بشرح منظومة البيقوني في فن المصطلح 
لشهاب الدين محمد بن محمد البدَيري الدمياطي ت 1140هـ 
تحقيق  نور الدين طالب ،
 مجلد (311 صفحة ) ط. دار النوادر في دمشق
 32 ريالا

العزلة للإمام الخطابي  
تخريج :أبي أحمد الشبراوي وأبي علي المساعد
 (مجلد  299 صفحة ) ط. دار الدعوة الإسلامية في مصر
 (16 ريالا)


البيان والايضاح شرح نظم العراقي للإقتراح  
 تأليف : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان 
(مجلد 232 صفحة ) ط. الدار الأثرية في عمّان
 (13 ريالا )



- استفدت هذه الكتب من موقع الجمعية العلمية السعودية للسنة وعلومها (sunnah.org.sa)-

----------


## الرايه

سلسلة شروح الطريق ( 2 ) 
شرح عقيدة الكلوذاني
لفضيلة الشيخ د.عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين
خرج أحاديثه وعلق عليه وأعده للنشر 
د.طارق بن محمد الخويطر
كنوز إشبيليا - 
غلاف - في 164 صفحة
جاء في مقدمة المُعد أنه صحب الشيخ الجبرين سفرا وحضرا وكان يقرأ عليه بعض المتون ويقوم بتسجيلها ثم فرّغها وراجعها الشيخ قبل طبعها .
ومن هذه السلسلة:
* شرح لامية شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية
* شرح نواقض الاسلام للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب
* شرح التائية لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية


ضمن سلسلة إحياء فقه الدعوة

رؤى تخطيطية
محمد أحمد الراشد
دار الأمة للنشر والتوزيع
غلاف  - حجم متوسط -  187 صفحة


181 بطاقة للتميز الإداري
معلومات إدارية لرفع مستوى أدائك واختصار جهدك و وقتك
علي حسين العجمي
الناشر - الابداع الفكري
www.ebdaaco.com
غلاف - 225صفحة

----------


## الرايه

عادات الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
تأليف
الشيخ عبدالحق بن عبدالواحد الهاشمي المكي
(1302هـ - 1392هـ)
تحقيق
محمد بن ناصر العجمي
تقديم
الشيخ عبدالوكيل بن عبدالحق الهاشمي
دار البشائر الإسلامية
غلاف 
128 صفحة
تاريخ الكعبة المشرفة
تأليف 
أ.د.عبد الله بن محمد بن أحمد الطريقي
وكيل الرئيس العام لشؤن المسجد الحرام - سابقاً
وكيل الجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة للدراسات العليا والبحث العلمي - سابقاً
ص.ب (40664) الرياض (11511)
مجلد
370 صفحة 
دون ذكر للناشر

----------


## عبد الله الميموني

كتاب تصحيح الفصيح وشرحه ابن درستويه  نشر قديما في العراق 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الرايه

القمار
حقيقته وأحكامه
تأليف
د.سليمان بن أحمد الملحم
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياضأصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه عام 1417هـ من كلية الشريعة بالرياض
مجلد واحد - 633 صفحة
الناشر :كنوز إشبيليا
ويأتي هذا الاصدار ضمن إصدارات الجمعية الفقهية السعودية (الدراسات الفقهية) (2)
خطة البحث:
التمهيد: الميسر في الجاهلية
وفيه سبعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: معنى الميسر في اللغة
المبحث الثاني: أنواع الميسر المعروف في الجاهلية
المبحث الثالث: بيان ماله تعلق بميسر البجاهلية من الآلات والأشخاص
المبحث الرابع: عدد أجزاء الجزور في الميسر
المبحث الخامس: وصف ما كانوا يفعلونه في مجلس الميسر
المبحث السادس: بيان أوجه المقامرة في ميسر الجاهلية
المبحث السابع: روايات أخرى في صفة ميسر الجاهلية
الباب الأول
حقيقة القمار وحكمه وما يترتب عليه
وفيه ثلاثة فصول:
الفصل الأول: حقيقة القمار وتمييزه عما يشتبه به
وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول: حقيقة القمار
المبحث الثاني : بيان العلاقة بين القمار وبين ما يشتبه به
الفصل الثاني: حكم القمار
وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول: بيان الأدلة على تحريم القمار
المبحث الثاني: الحكمة من تحريمه
المبحث الثالث: متى حرم؟
الفصل الثالث: ما يترتب على القمار
وفيه ثلاثة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: عقوبة المقامر
المبحث الثاني:كفارة طلب المرء من غيره ان يقامر
المبحث الثالث: كيفية خروج التائب من الاموال المكتسبة  بطريق القمار
الباب الثاني
القمار في المغالبات
وفيه ثلاثة فصول:
الفصل الأول: القواعد الضابطة لما يشرع ويمنع من أحكام اللهو والمغالبة.
وفيه أربعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: المغالبات المحمودة
المبحث الثاني: المغالبات المذمومة
المبحث الثالث: المغالبات المباحة
المبحث الرابع: ضوابط عامة في احكام المغالبات
الفصل الثاني: ما يجوز فيه بذل السبق من المغالبات.
وفيه مبحثان:
المبحث الأول: تحرير مسائل الاجماع ومسائل الخلاف في هذا الموضوع
المبحث الثاني: بيان معتمد العلماء في هذه الاقوال ومأخذها من الادلة
الفصل الثالث:وجوه بذل المال في المغالبات ومتى يكون قماراً؟
وفيه تمهيد وأربعة مباحث
المبحث الأول:بذل السبق من غير المتسابقين
المبحث الثاني: بذل  السبق من أحد المتسابقين دون الآخر
المبحث الثالث: أن يخرج كل واحد من المتسابقين مالاً ، فمن سبق أخذ جميع ما بذل.
المبحث الرابع: مسائل متفرقة
الباب الثالث
القمار في المعاملات المالية
وفيه فصلان:
الفصل الأول: القمار في العقود المعروفة قديماً
وفيه ثمانية مباحث:
المبحث الأول:العلاقة بين القمار والغرر
المبحث الثاني: بيع الملابسة والمنابذة والحصاة
المبحث الثالث: المزابنة
المبحث الرابع: بيع اللحم بالحيوان
المبحث الخامس: بيع ما لا يقدر على تسليمه بأقل من ثمن مثله
المبحث السادس : جملة أخرى من البيوع
المبحث السابع: تعليق عقود التمليكات
المبحث الثامن: الجعالة
الفصل الثاني: القمار في المعاملات المالية المعاصرة
وفيه أربعة مباحث:
المبحث الأول: القمار في عقود التأمين
المبحث الثاني: ما يدخله القمار من معاملات الأسواق المالية المعروفة بـ ((البورصات))
المبحث الثالث: اليانصيب
المبحث الرابع: الحوافز المالية في المعلاملات التجارية.
الخاتمة
الفهارس

----------


## عادل آل موسى

صدر حديثا "  
كتاب :
مختصر صحيح الإمام مسلم 
بتعليق الشيخ : د.سلمان بن فهد العودة
و تحقيق : المكتب العلمي بمؤسسة الإسلام اليوم
و يقع الكتاب في مجلدين  1200 صفحة تقريبا 
ط. مكتبة الرشد .
و للإستزادة يراجع الرابط :


http://www.islamtoday.net/articles/s...91&artid=11603

----------


## أحمد المنصور

القواعد والضوابط الفقهية في كتاب (الأم) للشافعي
المؤلف
عبدالوهاب أحمد خليل عبدالحميد
عدد الصفحات
630
نوع الورق
شامواه
الناشر
دار التدمرية/الرياض
طبع في بيروت

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه الكتب القيمة 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الرايه

سلسلة الرسائل الجامعية(8)
رسالة دكتوراه عام 1419هـ من جامعة الملك سعود - كلية التربية - قسم الثقافة الإسلامية
الشفاعة
عند المثبتين والنافين
دراسة مقارنة في ضوء عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
دراسة وتحليل
د.عفاف بنت حمد الونيستقديم
أ.د.محمد بن عبدالرحمن الخميّس
الناشر دار التوحيد - الرياض
مجلد - (530)صفحة
أدب الرحلات الأندلسية
حتى نهاية القرن التاسع الهجري
د.نوال عبدالرحمن الشوابكة
تقديم 
أ.د.صلاح جرار
غلاف - 335صفحة
دار المأمون - الأردن
دفع الارتياب عن الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالوهاب
تأليف
أحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن رشيد العوين
الرياض- حي المصيف
ص.ب(89793) الرياض(11692)
جوال(0559992666)
تقديم
د.هشام بن عبدالملك بن عبدالله آل الشيخ
غلاف - 63 صفحة 
بدون ذكر للناشر
ذكر المؤلف في هذه الرسالة توهيم مجموعة ممن كتب عن سليمان بن عبدالوهاب ،مثل الشيخ عبدالله البسام-رحمه الله- و معالي د.محمد الشويعر  و د.عبدالعزيز ال عبداللطيف.
والله أعلم
التحذير من أحاديث أخطا في تصحيحها بعض العلماء
1-توضيح الكلمة بنكارة حديث أم سلمة (في وجوب لبس الإحرام لمن حَلّ ثم أمسى ولم يطف بالبيت يوم النحر)
2- تنبيه الصالحين على ضعف حديث (الأمر بقتال الناكثين)
3- إزالة الحرج عن من ضعف حديث ابن عباس(لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زائرات القبور والمتخذين عليها المساجد او السرج)
4- إقامة البرهان على ضعف حديث نبهان . ومعه مسألة (حكم نظر النساء الى الرجال)
5- موافقة علماء الأمة في رد حديث (اختلاف أمتي رحمه )
تأليف
أحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن رشيد العوين
غلاف - 104صفحة 
بدون ذكر للناشر

----------


## الرايه

اختيارات
ابن عبد البر في العبادات
جمع و دراسة 
د.عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن عثمان الربيش

دار ابن الجوزي - معرض الكتاب بالرياض
مجلد واحد - كبير
اصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه عام 1414هـ
من المعهد العالي للقضاء
 جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية بالرياض

45ريال

----------


## الرايه

القواعد والضوابط الفقهية 
في الضمان المالي
رسالة دكتوراه من الجامعة الاسلامية بالمدينة النبوية
تاليف
د.حمد بن محمد الجابر الهاجري
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت
مجلدين
الناشر: كنوز إشبيليا
اختلاف التنوع
حقيقته ومناهج العلماء فيه
(دراسة فقهية تأصيلية)
تأليف
د.خالد  بن سعد الخشلان
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض
وأمين الجمعية الفقهية السعودية
مجلد - 208 صفحة
الناشر : كنوز إشبيليا
السراج في بيان غريب القران
تأليف
د.محمد بن عبدالعزيز الخضيري
متوسط الحجم
الناشر: مجلة البيان
شرح شروط الصلاة
للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب
الشارح فضيلة الشيخ د.عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين
أعده د.طارق الخويطر
غلاف - 56صفحة
الناشر : كنوز إشبيليا
البرهان في وجوب اللجوء إلى الواحد الديان
تاليف 
الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد
غلاف - 32صفحة
الناشر : دار المُحدِّث
ضمن سلسلة 
علماء ومفكرون معاصرون .. لمحات من سيرهم وتعريف بمؤلفاتهم (32)
محمد كُرد علي 
المؤرخ والبحاثة والصحافي الأديب
1293-1372 هـ
1876-1935م
تأليف
إيدا خالد الطباع
غلاف - 180 صفحة
الناشر: دار القلم - دمشق

----------


## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


صدر حديثا من كتب السنة النبوية 

مايلي :
1- التعامل المشروع للمرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة، 
عنوان الكتاب  التعامل المشروع للمرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة،  
نبذة عن الكتاب  التعامل المشروع للمرأة مع الرجل الأجنبي في ضوء السنة،  لنبيلة بنت زيد الحليبة ، تقديم الشيخ د. عبدالله بن ناصر الشقاري (رسالة ماجستير من قسم السنة وعلومها في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في الرياض) مجلد (576 صفحة ) ط. الرشد (33 ريالا) 

 --------------------

2- طيب العيش في حكم الأئمة من قريش 
عنوان الكتاب  طيب العيش في حكم الأئمة من قريش  
نبذة عن الكتاب  طيب العيش في حكم الأئمة من قريش د. باسم الجوابرة (غلاف172 صفحة ) ط. الدار الأثرية في عمّان  الأردن (10 ريالات ) .


------------------

3- الأحاديث الواردة في لزوم الجماعة ــ دراسة حديثية فقهية ــ 
عنوان الكتاب  الأحاديث الواردة في لزوم الجماعة ــ دراسة حديثية فقهية ــ  
نبذة عن الكتاب   الأحاديث الواردة في لزوم الجماعة ــ دراسة حديثية فقهية ــ د. حافظ بن محمد الحكمي ، تقديم معالي الشيخ د. صالح بن فوزان الفوزان  (غلاف 128 صفحة ) ط. دار الصميعي في الرياض (10ريالات )

فائدة :/  ممن كتب في الموضوع :
( الأمر بلزوم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم والتحذير من مفارقتهم ) للشيخ د. عبدالسلام بن برجس آل عبدالكريم ــ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ــ (غلاف 145 صفحة ) ط. مكتبة الفرقان في الإمارات ، عجمان .

و ( الإشاعة في بيان من نُهي عن فراقه من الجماعة ) للصنعاني ت 1182هـ تحقيق د. محمد باكريم  (مجلد 170 صفحة ) ط. مكتبة العلوم والحكم في المدينة النبوية
و ( مفهوم جماعة المسلمين)  د. عبدالرحمن بن معلا اللويحق (مجلد96 صفحة ) ط.  دار الوراق ودار النيرين في بيروت والرياض .

 -----------------

4- شروط الراوي والرواية عند أصحاب السنن ــ دراسة تطبيقية ــ 
عنوان الكتاب  شروط الراوي والرواية عند أصحاب السنن ــ دراسة تطبيقية ــ  
نبذة عن الكتاب  شروط الراوي والرواية عند أصحاب السنن ــ دراسة تطبيقية ــ د. محمد بن عبدالرزاق أسود (مجلد 490 صفحة ) ط. دار طيبة في دمشق (30 ريالا)

 ----------------------


5- عدالة الصحابة عند المسلمين عنوان الكتاب  عدالة الصحابة عند المسلمين  
نبذة عن الكتاب  عدالة الصحابة عند المسلمين د. محمد بن محمود الفهداوي (مجلد 455 صفحة) رسالة جامعية ط. الرشد (32 ريالا)
 -----------------------------------
ولدينا  مزيدا 
انتظرونا

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

جزى الله جميع الإخوة خير الجزاء، وجعل ذلك الجهد الطيب في ميزان حسناتهم
فلقد أشعروني أني جبت الأرض! وأنا أشاهد ما سطروه في هذا الموضوع القيم الذي يعلم الجميع أهميته.
ولكن لي رجاء:
أرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل أن يهتموا (قليلاً) بذكر كتب التراث التي طبعت حديثًا؛ لاسيما ((الكتب الحديثية)) منها؛ فإن لذلك أهمية كبيرة، ولا أظنها تخفى عليهم.
وآسف على المقاطعة؛ فلتكملوا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

وإسهامًا مني معكم أقول:
شرح صحيح البخاري

لفضيلة العلامة الفقه
محمد بن صالح العثيمين

◄ مميزات الطبعة:
- طبعة (كاملة) في (8) مجلدات فاخرة، مصححة، ومنقحة.
- احتواؤها على كل ما شرحه الشيخ من صحيح البخاري.
- الطبعة الوحيدة التي احتوت على تعليقات ((العلامة ابن باز)) كاملة.
- السعر: ؟؟؟.

◄ معلومات النشر:
مكتبة الطبري - مصر - القاهرة - عين شمس - 14 شارع 136 من شارع مسجد الوطنية - خلف سنترال النزهة.

◄منقوول:
مصدر النقل: مجلة التوحيد - أنصار السنة

----------


## الرايه

مِنْ الزيادات الضعيفة
في المتون الصحيحة
تأليف
عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن عبدالله السدحان

دار التوحيد للنشر - الرياض
مجلد - 231صفحة
بلغ عدد الأحاديث المذكورة 751 حديثاً
مما جاء في مقدمة المؤلف:
* ورد في البحث بعض الزيادات لم يذكر لها مرجعا لنسيان مرجعها ،فلعله يعثر عليه في طبعة قادمة

* ماذكره في البحث ليس مقصوراً على الزيادات الضعيفة بل عام في جميع الألفاظ المتكلم عليها في متون الحديث سواء كان من باب الزيادة الضعيفة او المقلوب او الوهم او التصحيف او الادراج أو غير ذلك ،
 وسماها بـ ((الزيادات)) لانها الغالب

* قد تكون الزيادة صحيحة عند المحدثين لكن إيرادها من باب أنه قد تُكلم فيها.

* لا يلزم أن المرجع الذي أحال عليه هو الذي تَكلّم على تلك الزيادة بل قد يكون ناقلا وأاحينا رادّاً على من تكلم فيها.

*بدأ المؤلف في جمع هذا الكتاب عام 1410هـ ، وقد حاول طبع الكتاب عام 1413-1414هـ لكن لم يتيسر ذلك.
ثم استحسن المؤلف أمراً وهو أن يطلب من المهتمين بالقراءة في كتب الحديث نقل كلام أهل العلم الذين تكلموا في تلك الزيادات ثم يقوم بتلخيص النقول وكان ذلك عام 1416هـ ، ومنهم الإخوة:
عبدالعزيز الريس ، بندر الشويقي ، خالد بن سليمان المهنا.
لكن لكثرة الزيادات جدا ولقلة البحوث جدا -وبعد المشورة- رأى المؤلف طبع البحث بذكر الزيادة ومرجعها .

رأى المؤلف من الأحسن ترتيب البحث تريبا فقهياً فكلف بذلك خالد بن سليمان المهنا ، ولكثرة ماوجد من الزيادات بعد ترتيب خالد المهنا قام أحمد الجماز بترتيب البحث ترتيبا نهائيا .

----------


## مطيعة عبد الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم

----------


## الرايه

عمدة المحتج
في 
حكم الشطرنج

تأليف
الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن عبدالرحمن السخاوي
(ت:902هـ)
حققه وعلق عليه
أسامه الحريري وَ نذير كعكة


الناشر دار النوادر - دمشق
مجلد - 204 صفحة

اعتمد المحققان على نسخة خطية بخط المؤلف 



ماشاع ولم يثبت 
في السيرة النبوية

تأليف
محمد بن عبدالله العوشن
mo_aloshan@yahoo.com
ص.ب(25663)
الرياض(11476)

دار طيبة - الرياض
مجلد - 245صفحة

قال المؤلف في مقدمته:
وأكثر هذه المرويات قد أشار أهل العلم الى ضعفها
 كالذهبي في (تاريخ الإسلام)و(سير أعلام النبلاء) 
وابن كثير في (البداية والنهاية) قسم السيرة النبوية
وابن حجر في (فتح الباري) و (الإصابة).
ومن المعاصرين الالباني في (السلسلتين) و ( الإرواء) و (الرد على البوطي) ، 
ود.أكرم العمري في (السيرة النبوية الصحيحة) 
ومحمد بن رزق الطرهوني في (السيرة الذهبية) 

وقد حرصت عند تضعيف الرواية أن اذكر مايغني عنها مما صح

----------


## الرايه

آيات للسائلين
تفسير تحليلي موضوعي لسورة يوسف
د.ناصر بن سليمان العمر
مؤسسة الرسالة
مجلد واحد 
465صفحة



تاريخ المخابرات الاسلامية عبر العصور
اعداد
د.كرم حلمي فرحات
مكتبة الامام البخاري للنشر - مصر - الاسماعيلية
مجلد واحد
480 صفحة

----------


## عبدالسلام شيث

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على خدمتكم لطلاب العلم

----------


## محماس بن داود

صدر

كتاب: إتحاف القاري بالتعليقات على شرح السنة للبربهاري
للشيخ: صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
أشرف على إخراجه: محمد بن فهد الحصين
الناشر: مكتبة الرشد


وكذلك: كتاب السفينة للشيخ عائض القرني في مكتبة العبيكان

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

كتاب الفتوى في مجلدتين للشيخ عبدالله الخنين - نشر مكتبة العبيكان - 1429هـ، وهو كتاب رائع، لا يستغني عنه طالب علم

----------


## العزاني

*        أنا أشكر كل القائمين على المجلس العلمي و ذلك على جهوهم في خدمة العلم وطلاب العلم فأسأل الله أن يوفقكم و يأجركم*

----------


## العزاني

*البعض يصعد على الإسلام و البعض الآخر يصعد بالإسلام*

----------


## في بحر التاريخ

جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

قريبا في الأسواق...


كتاب 
(( فقه الرد على المخالف ))
للشيخ خالد بن عثمان السبت

والكتاب مجلد واحد من 360 صفحة

الكتاب يعنى بأربعة قضايا /

الأولى : هل نرد على المخالف
الثانية : متى يكون الرد
الثالثة : من المؤهل للرد
الرابعة : منهج الرد

والكتاب على قسمين 
أعلى الصفحة كلام عن القضايا وعن المسائل التي عنيا الكتاب ببيانها 
ثم توجد حاشية وسطى هذه يذكر فيها النصوص والآثار المنقولة عن السلف في هذه القضايا
والحاشية السفلى فيها العزو والتوثيق

والكتاب الأصل في الأعلى هذا لمن أراد أن يقرأ تقرير هذه المسائل 
وفي الوسطى لمن أراد أن يتوسع سيقف على ما بُنيت عليه تلك التقريرات من أقوال السلف

وهناك كتاب مختصر مرفق مع هذا الكتاب اسمه :
(( مختصر فقه الرد على المخالف ))
في 60 صفحة 
فيه خلاصة الكتاب

إصدار / مركز المصادر للمعلومات
الموزع / دار ابن الجوزي

الكتاب في السوق في هذه الإسبوعين إن شاء الله


والكتاب مناسب جدا لأهل السنة في التفقه في الردود 
سواء على الشبكة او خارج الشبكة

----------


## عبدالله العلي

شكر الله لك أبا زارع

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> كتاب الفتوى في مجلدتين للشيخ عبدالله الخنين - نشر مكتبة العبيكان - 1429هـ، وهو كتاب رائع، لا يستغني عنه طالب علم


هل هو صاحب "توصيف الأقضية في الشريعة الإسلامية" ؟ 
(كتاب مفيد أدعو الإخوة إلى قراءته)

----------


## عبدالله العلي

من الجديد
( التقريب لتفسير التحرير والتنوير  لابن عاشور )للدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ، نشر دار ابن خزيمة ( مجلدان)

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : من يدلني على تفسير الطبري بتحيق الشيخين محمد واحمد شاكر

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

> هل هو صاحب "توصيف الأقضية في الشريعة الإسلامية" ؟ 
> (كتاب مفيد أدعو الإخوة إلى قراءته)


نعم هو , الشيخ عبدالله الخنين عضو هيئة كبار العلماء , واللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء.

----------


## الرابية

فقه الرد على المخالف  ومعه مختصره كلاهما للشيخ خالد السبت
دار المصاد توزيع ابن الجوزي 
الكتاب طباعته فاخرة 
عدد صفحاته360
قيمته 20ريال
وبعض المكاتب ب18 ريال

----------


## محمود الغزي

صدر حديثاً : 

كتاب 

الأَرْبَعُـونَ حَدِيثاً النَّبَـوِيَّةِ 
فِي 
مِنْهَــاجِ الدَّعْوَةِ السَّلفيَّةِ


تأليف 
سَـعيد " محمَّد مُوسى" حُسَيْن إِدْريس السَّلفي 


قَدَّمَ لَهُ 
فَضِيلة الشَّيخ المُحدِّث :
عَلي بْن حَسَن بْن عَلي بْن عَبْدِ الحَمِيد
الحلبيِّ الأثريِّ
- حَفِظَهُ الله - . 

مجلد / (430) صفحة 
ط. دار خيطان ، دار الإمام أحمد 
طبع في بيروت طباعة فاخرة.
يُطلب الكتاب في الأردن مِن (المكتبة الأثرية) في منطقة العبدلي.

----------


## بنت الخير

ما شاء الله

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

صدر حديثاً للعلامة الأصولي يعقوب الباحسين:

 كتاب "الإجماع : حقيقته - أركانه - شروطه - إمكانه - حجيته - بعض أحكامه" ، مكتبة الرشد. 

وهو من أحسن ما كتب في نظري إلى الآن ، ففيه تحليل ونقد دقيقين لبعض قضايا الإجماع التي صارت عند البعض من جملة المسلّمات والقطعيات

----------


## بنت القصيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادة...

كتاب "ليدبّروا آياته" الصادر عن جوال "تدبّر" أريد دار النشر لهذا الكتاب، لأنه نفذ من المكتبات!!!

----------


## ابن المبارك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادة...
> كتاب "ليدبّروا آياته" الصادر عن جوال "تدبّر" أريد دار النشر لهذا الكتاب، لأنه نفذ من المكتبات!!!


أختي بارك الله فيك 
الأخوة الذين يسألون عن مكان توزيع الكتاب، نود أن نلفت انتباههم إلى أننا أرسلنا اليوم إلى مشتركي (جوال تدبر) رسالة ذكر فيها أرقام هواتف لمن أراد الاستفسار..
وهذا هو نص الرسالة:
(للتعرف على أسماء المكتبات التي يباع فيها كتاب "ليدبروا آياته" الذي جمعت فيه رسائل جوال تدبر للسنة الماضية، يمكن الاتصال بأحد الأرقام التالية:
0505440147
0502033260
014460129
وللتوزيع الخيري: 0504646388
حامدين الله تعالى على قرب نفاد الطبعة الأولى في وقت وجيز جدا).
منقول من منتدى التفسير
رد مع اقتباس

----------


## بنت القصيم

جزاك الله خيراً على الإفـادة....

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني هل طلع كتاب شرح نخبة الفكر والبخاري لابن عثيمين رحمه الله ضروري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> النكت الوفية بما في شرح الألفية للبقاعي 
> بتحقيق العبد الفقير ، في مجلدين فاخرين ورق أصفر
> نزل في مكتبة الرشد ، يباع بـ 60ريالاً
> على أني لم أر الكتاب بعد إنما هو وصف الأخوة 
> نسأل الله السلامة لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين


جزاك الله خيرا. حُقّ لك ان تتحدث بنعمة الله عليك. رأيت الكتاب وهو مشحون بالنكات الفريدة.نفع الله بجهودكم.

----------


## يونس ضيف

> عمدة المحتج
> في 
> حكم الشطرنج
> تأليف
> الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن عبدالرحمن السخاوي
> (ت:902هـ)حققه وعلق عليه
> أسامه الحريري وَ نذير كعكة
> الناشر دار النوادر - دمشق
> مجلد - 204 صفحة
> ...


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... أخي الراية على مجهوداتك. وهل كتاب:( ماشاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية) موجود على pdf؟

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

مما صدر حديثا:
شرح قطعة من صفة الصلاة من عمدة الفقه لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
تحقيق: عبدالعزيز بن أحمد بن محمد بن حمود المشيقح
(كتب على الغلاف:يطبع لأول مرة)
طبعة دار العاصمة الطبعة الأولى عام1429.
علما أن الموجود قطعة يسيرة جدا يعني لم يشرح إلا القيام في الصلاة ولم يصل إلى الركوع.
وجدته في مكتبة التدمرية أمس وهو إكمال لما حققه الشيخ خالد المشيقح وفقه الله من تحقيق كتاب الصلاة من شرح العمدة لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله

----------


## الرايه

التحسين والتقبيح العقليان
وأثرهما في مسائل أصول الفقه
مع مناقشة علمية
لأصول المدرسة العقلية الحديثة
تأليف
د.عايض بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الشهراني
عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض
قسم أصول الفقه
الناشر / كنوز إشبيليا
3مجلدات (60ريال)
الطبعة الأولى 1429هـ - 2008م
أصل الكتاب
رسالة دكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بالرياض بتقدير ممتاز ، نوقشت عام 1427هـ
المشرف : أ.د.عبدالكريم النملة
المناقشين: أ.د.عياض بن نامي السلمي
د.عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز السديس
المدخل إلى علم المختصرات
المختصرات الفقهية نموذجاً
أول دراسة علمية منهجية لمن يريد الدخول إلى علم المختصرات
تأليف
الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الحوالي الشمراني
الناشر / دار طيبة
مجلد واحد (400صفحة)
الطبعة الأولى 1429هـ - 2008م


التدابير الواقية
من
انتكاسة المسلم

تأليف
سارة بنت عبدالرحمن الفارس

الناشر/ كنوز إشبيليا
مجلد واحد (277)صفحة
16ريال

----------


## أسد الصمد

التيار العلماني الحديث وموقفه من تفسير القرآن الكريم عرض ونقد 
رسالة ماجستير 
712 صفحة 
دار اليسر 
منى بنت محمد بهي الدين الشافعي
*ــــ*
المنحة الربانية في شرح الأربعين النووية 
مجلد 364 صفخة 
دار العاصمة 
شرح الشيخ د.صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 
*ــــ*
فقه الدعوة في صحيح البخاري من كتاب فضائل المدينة إلى نهاية كتاب الشفعة 
رسالة دكتوراه 
716 صفحة 
كنوز أشبيليا
د. محمد بن إبراهيم الرومي
*ــــ*
شرح حديث جبريل عليه السلام 
غلاف  65 صفحة
دار العاصمة 
شرح الشيخ د.صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 
*ــــ*
التعليقات التوضيحية على مقدمة الفتوى الحموية الكبرى 
دار العاصمة 
مجلد 300 صفحة 
شرح الشيخ د.صالح بن فوزان الفوزان على المقدمة فقط 
*ــــ*
المحصول شرح ثلاثة الأصول 
مجلد 224 صفحة 
دار ابن الأثير 
شرح الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان
*ــــ*
مصادر التلقي واصول الإستدلال العقدية عند الإمامية الإثني عشرية عرض ونقد
رسالة ماجستير 
1120 صفحة  دار التدمرية 
إيمان بنت صالح العلواني 
قدم له أ.د. عبدالرحمن بن صالح المحمود
*ــــ*
نقد الصحابة والتابعين للتفسير دراسة نظرية تطبيقية 
رسالة دكتوراه 
560 صفحة دار التدمرية 
د.عبد السلام بن صالح سليمان الجارالله
*ــــ*

----------


## الرايه

مكتبة ابن سعدي (16)
البراهين العقلية
على وحدانية الرب و وجوه كماله
للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن سعدي -رحمه الله-

قرأها وقدّم لها
الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل
رئيس الهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى - سابقاً

تحقيق 
باسل بن سعود الرشود

الناشر:دار ابن الجوزي
78صفحة - غلاف


شرح عمدة الأحكام
لفضيلة الشيخ د.سعد بن ناصر الشثري
عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للافتاء

مجلدين
الناشر:كنوز إشبيليا
اصل الشرح درس بالمسجد
اعتنى به :عبدالناصر البشبيشي

سلسلة الآثار العلمية للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد
(8)
معرفة مراتب الثقات
تاليف
الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد

دار الحضارة للنشر
50 صفحة - غلاف

سلسلة الآثار العلمية للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد
(12)
عشر ذي الحجة
وشيء من فضائلها واحكامها وآدابها

تأليف
الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد

يطلب من دار المُحدِّث
54 صفحة - غلاف

----------


## الرايه

محدث الاندلس
الحافظ المؤرخ ابوالقاسم ابن بشكوال
(ت:578هـ)
بقلم
قاسم علي سعد
استاذ الحديث وعلومه المساعد
كلية الشريعة والدراسات الاسلامية بجامعة الشارقة
دار البشائر الاسلامية
غلاف من الحجم الصغير  – 111صفحة

الفهرس
المقدمة
المطلب الاول
شخصية ابي القاسم ابن بشكوال
حليته واسمه ونشأته
طلبه للعلم وشيوخه
وظائفه
تلاميذه
منزلته
وفاته

المطلب الثاني
تمهيد
مؤلفات ابن بشكوال والتعريف بها
ما نُسب الى ابن بشكوال من تآليف على الوهم
الخاتمة
المصادر والمراجع

----------


## جعفر ابو فرحان

اخی العزيز السيد احمد المنصور ،بار? الله في?، هل لدي? معلومات عن ?تب جديدة عن البن? المر?زي و عمليات البنو? و مواقع تحميلها؟

----------


## أبو المنذر التيمي

وجدت في التدمرية شرح الطحاوية للشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ وهو من أنفس الشروح وفيه من الفوائد والتحريرات الشئ الكثير
الكتاب مطبوع من دار الآثار ، مصر في ثلاث مجلدات بعناية أبو عبدالرحمن محمد خاطر والطبعة متوسطة الجودة من الناحية الفنية
وقد وضع المحقق في الحواشي تعليقات المشايخ ابن مانع وابن باز والألباني والفوزان
وأحسن المحقق جدا حينما ألحق جميع الأسئلة التي سئل عنها الشيخ في شرحه ألحقها في آخر الشرح وقد بلغت 500 سؤالا
وجدت نسختين في مكتبة التدمرية أخذت إحداهما وأخذ صاحبي الأخرى: )
لعلكم تجدونها في الرشد أو في غيرها
أو لعل الدار تشارك في معرض الكتاب القادم

----------


## تاج الدين علي عبد الرزاق

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وغفر لنا ولك 
أخوكم الجديد تاج الدين من الجزائر

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

من الكتب الجديدة والتي طرحت بمعرض القاهرة 2009 م 
النصوص الشرعية المثبتة لفضل الأمة المتأخرة 
للباحث هشام بن محمد جبر 
طبعة المكتبة العالمية للنشر والتوزيع _ الإسكندرية _ مصر 
وهو بحث قرآني حديثي،  محكم، مشكول كله، المتن والهامش ؛ الباب الأول : الآيات المثبتة لفضل المتأخرين زمانا _ وليس المتأخرين صناعة واقتصادا كما فهم البعض _ والباب الثاني : الأحاديث المثبتة لفضل الأمة المتأخرة وهي بفضل الله تعالى دراسة حديثية جيدة ، التخريج على أعلى مستوى بالباب والكتاب والترقيم والطبعة والصفحة ، وكذلك التحقيق منتهى الدقة في العزو من أقوال المتقدمين والمتأخرين من أهل الحديث .
والباب الثالث : أقوال أهل العلم ممن تكلموا في هذه القضية مثل : الحافظ الكبير ابن عبد البر وابن حجر والعز بن عبد السلام وغيرهم ، مع ذكر المصادر بالطبعة والصفحة وتراجم موجزة لهؤلاء العلماء .
الباب الرابع : فائدتان : الأولى : ذكر بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة التي تذكر حول هذا الموضوع وذلك للتحذير منها . 
الثانية : للنساء ، وذلك لتذكيرهن بأنهن شقائق الرجال ، وبيان حديث أنهن أكثر أهل النار ، وبيان أنه لا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى في الطاعة والمعصية . 
ثمن الكتاب : يباع بمصر ب6.5 بستة جنيهات ونصف ، ولا أدري ثمنه في معرض الرياض الدولي. والله الموفق

----------


## أبو أسامة الشمري

> وجدت في التدمرية شرح الطحاوية للشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ وهو من أنفس الشروح وفيه من الفوائد والتحريرات الشئ الكثير
> الكتاب مطبوع من دار الآثار ، مصر في ثلاث مجلدات بعناية أبو عبدالرحمن محمد خاطر والطبعة متوسطة الجودة من الناحية الفنية
> وقد وضع المحقق في الحواشي تعليقات المشايخ ابن مانع وابن باز والألباني والفوزان
> وأحسن المحقق جدا حينما ألحق جميع الأسئلة التي سئل عنها الشيخ في شرحه ألحقها في آخر الشرح وقد بلغت 500 سؤالا
> وجدت نسختين في مكتبة التدمرية أخذت إحداهما وأخذ صاحبي الأخرى: )
> لعلكم تجدونها في الرشد أو في غيرها
> أو لعل الدار تشارك في معرض الكتاب القادم


..

خبرٌ مفرح

هل الطبعة بموافقة الشيخ أم أنها تفريغ بلا علمه ؟

وسأحرص بإذن الله على اقتنائها فجزاك الله خيرًا .

..

----------


## شهاب التميمي

صدر حديثاً كتاب تفسير غريب القرأن لـ الشيخه كاملة التميمي من دار ابن حزم.

----------


## الرايه

أصح الأسانيد

جمع ودراسة
د.رحاب رفعت فوزي

في مجلدين
الناشر : دار الوفاء - دار ابن حزم



تدوين علم العقيدة
عند أهل السنة والجماعة
مناهجه ومصنفاته
جمع ودراسة لمؤلفات أهل السنة والجماعة المطبوعة
مع تتبع للمخطوط والمفقود
(مابين عامي 301هـ - 600هـ)

تاليف
د.يوسف بن علي الطريِّف
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم
قسم العقيدة

السعودية - عنيزة
yaat33@gmail.com

أصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه من قسم العقيدة بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية
عام 1423هـ

مجلد واحد
الناشر : دار بن خزيمة

----------


## بنغازي

بارك الله فيكم .... الله يفتح عليكم .

----------


## الرايه

اصدارات المجموعة الشرعية (8)
  مصرف الراجحي

العمولات المصرفية
  حقيقتها و أحكامها الفقهية

  د.عبدالكريم بن محمد السماعيل
  عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالأحساء

  دار كنوز إشبيليا

  مجلد واحد
  759صفحة
  وأصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه بإشراف د.عبدالرحمن الأطرم


   سلسلة مؤلفات الشيخ محمد العثيمين (126)
التعليق على رسالة
  رفع الأساطين في حكم الاتصال بالسلاطين..للشوك  اني
  غلاف - حجم متوسط
  47صفحة
  مدار الوطن

  أعدّ الرسالة بتوجيه من مؤسسة الشيخ
   يزيد الماضي


 اترك أثراً قبل الرحيل
  محمد صالح المنجد
  غلاف - حجم متوسط
  75صفحة

  مجموعة زاد للنشر
WWW.zadgroup.net
  مدار الوطن للنشر

----------


## الرايه

الامتياز في المعاملات المالية
وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي

تأليف 
د.إبراهيم بن صالح التَّنَم
أستاذ الفقه المساعد ورئيس قسم الشريعة بكلية الشريعة في الأحساء

أصل الكتاب رسالة دكتوراه من كلية الشريعة بالرياض عام 1427هـ
وكانت لجنة المناقشة مكونة من :
أ.د.عبدالله بن موسى العمار ...مقررا
د.محمد بن إبراهيم السحيباني...مقرر  ً مساعدا
أ.د.عبدالله بن محمد الطريقي... عضوا
أ.د.عبدالعزيز بن زيد الرومي ...عضوا
د.عبدالعزيز بن علي الغامدي ... عضوا

الناشر : دار ابن الجوزي
مجلد واحد في 616 صفحة

----------

